# Control panel query



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Currently in France on a campsite on hookup, went out a run yesterday and the vehicle battery level indicator is in the yellow at just below 12v, but on hookup it's obviously fine, was also reading this after 6 hr drive, is it likely to be a faulty reading or a possible leakage ?

No lights on dash etc and no hesitation on starting

Cheers


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Could be a faulty reading if the battery is performing ok and turning the engine well.Try checking the engine battery voltage at the terminals with a meter and see if it corresponds to the battery level indicator.


----------



## kevjeff (Nov 3, 2012)

reset the control panel that's worked for me when I had the same problem


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Cheers, how do you reset it?

Thanks


----------



## kevjeff (Nov 3, 2012)

press the power button and the engine battery button at the same time for a few seconds


----------

